# Uuuuuuugh!!!



## JohnT (May 6, 2016)

I have simple needs. Little things that I look forward to. Things that give me a feeling of life-joy. 

It is May. Since November, when I closed my deck for the winter, I have imagined having a nice, warm spring day out on my deck. 

You know, Have morning coffee, plant my pots, sip some wine, grill some dinner, etc. The type of day where it is all spent outside. 

Yup, 6 months of waiting and what happens? 5 friggin days of rain with at least 5 more days of rain on the horizon. Damn rain is not letting up until *next* *Thursday*.

All I want is 1 Saturday of nice weather. Is that too much to ask?


----------



## Arne (May 6, 2016)

Maybe you best start building an ark. Arne.


----------



## dcbrown73 (May 6, 2016)

I feel you. Rain all week here in Tri-State area. (CT/NY/NJ)


----------



## olusteebus (May 6, 2016)

Man, that is tough. Hey guys, can't we get together and do something for JohnT. Let's send him to the carribean for a week. Maybe an all inclusive. Who is in?


----------



## Mismost (May 6, 2016)

Coming out of a five year sever drought here in South Texas, all I can say is suck it up cupcake, it could be worse. Pot plants in the garage, drink coffee while listening to the melody of the falling rain, maybe try out a nice Crockpot stew perfect for a rainy day.

We have no control over the weather despite what Washington thinks. We always want what we can't have! First thing you fix is your head, adjust your attitude, it's your job to make you happy whatever the conditions that surround you. Rejoice, summer comes, and we will b!tch together about the heat and the blasted humidity! But, enjoy this week end just because it is yours.


----------



## GreginND (May 6, 2016)

We had 90 degrees and sunshine yesterday. Today looks to be equally nice.


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 6, 2016)

I can't wait to see the sun again...


----------



## BernardSmith (May 6, 2016)

But if you grow vegetables in your garden then rain is not so terrible. Sure, you can't sit out on the deck when the rain is falling... but that rain is good for the ground and when you have planted your starters, the rain is good for the plants. We need to be more connected to the planet and the seasons and the weather ... and perhaps we will have a better understanding of the impact of climate change and the reduction of diversity in so very many areas of our life that we seem to accept with hardly a squeak as our culture embraces "globalization" (with acknowledgment to Sandor Katz and David Asher)


----------



## bkisel (May 6, 2016)

John, here is your 3 minute fix. [BTW, I'm just old enough to have some vague memories of The Ink Spots.]

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4uGxAjNJXk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4uGxAjNJXk[/ame]


----------



## Floandgary (May 6, 2016)

Pay the SUNSHINE TAX


----------



## AZMDTed (May 6, 2016)

Floandgary said:


> Pay the SUNSHINE TAX



In Maryland we have the rain tax. Definitely getting my money"s worth this spring.


----------



## Floandgary (May 6, 2016)

AZMDTed said:


> In Maryland we have the rain tax. Definitely getting my money"s worth this spring.



LOL! Amazing though there just happens to be a TAX on most anything you can spell.


----------



## dcbrown73 (May 6, 2016)

AZMDTed said:


> In Maryland we have the rain tax. Definitely getting my money"s worth this spring.



In Astronomy and Astrophotography, anytime someone buys new equipment, everyone near by gets punished with clouds or rain for the next month.


----------



## Floandgary (May 6, 2016)

BernardSmith said:


> But if you grow vegetables in your garden then rain is not so terrible. Sure, you can't sit out on the deck when the rain is falling... but that rain is good for the ground and when you have planted your starters, the rain is good for the plants. We need to be more connected to the planet and the seasons and the weather ... and perhaps we will have a better understanding of the impact of climate change and the reduction of diversity in so very many areas of our life that we seem to accept with hardly a squeak as our culture embraces "globalization" (with acknowledgment to Sandor Katz and David Asher)



While most here likely have a very good understanding of climate change impact, I would submit that ALL have chosen to be connected to Mother Earth through the VINE


----------



## BlueStimulator (May 6, 2016)

Well I can't complain


----------



## ceeaton (May 6, 2016)

BlueStimulator said:


> Well I can't complain



Showoff!!!!


----------



## jswordy (May 6, 2016)

Mismost said:


> Coming out of a five year sever drought here in South Texas, all I can say is suck it up cupcake, it could be worse. Pot plants in the garage, drink coffee while listening to the melody of the falling rain, maybe try out a nice Crockpot stew perfect for a rainy day.
> 
> We have no control over the weather despite what Washington thinks. We always want what we can't have! First thing you fix is your head, adjust your attitude, it's your job to make you happy whatever the conditions that surround you. Rejoice, summer comes, and we will b!tch together about the heat and the blasted humidity! But, enjoy this week end just because it is yours.



Ima tell y'all right now that if JohnT has "pot plants in the garage," he ain't gonna be griping about the weather much longer. And Ima catch me a plane!



Like you said, it do go good with coffee.... I have been TOLD! *I'VE BEEN TOLD!!! *Geez...


----------



## BernardSmith (May 6, 2016)

Floandgary said:


> While most here likely have a very good understanding of climate change impact, I would submit that ALL have chosen to be connected to Mother Earth through the VINE



Yeah.. I won't argue ... except that that is more or less what Monsanto says...


----------



## Steve_M (May 6, 2016)

John,
I too feel your pain. Don't forget that heat still is kicking on too 
Done with winter. 

Steve


----------



## bakervinyard (May 6, 2016)

You could do what I did years ago. I have 2 decks, one that has a roof over it, the other one in the sun. I love sitting under the covered deck when it rains. It's so relaxing and the stress from work just takes a back burner. Also I grill under the covered deck on Christmas Eve. I have a fan for the summer. The deck in the sun is for the wife. Bakervinyard


----------



## BlueStimulator (May 6, 2016)

We don't get to many extremes but now and again an arctic blast will come down from the great white north and I once grilled some burgers in -16. I now have a covered deck, so hot or cold I can grill/smoke meats and also be drinking some of my own wine.


----------



## ColemanM (May 7, 2016)

No Craig, this is showing off. [emoji13] finally had summer in Minnesota. 92* dinged my prop. Broke my trailer tail light. Little sun burn. Rain all next week. View attachment 29004


I feel your pain though, JohnT. We finally had some nice weather so I power washed the deck and cleaned it with the wife for three hours, only to have strong winds for two days blow these all over the deck from the neighbor's birch tree. Still recouping [emoji22]


----------



## ceeaton (May 7, 2016)

ColemanM said:


> No Craig, this is showing off. [emoji13] finally had summer in Minnesota. 92* dinged my prop. Broke my trailer tail light. Little sun burn. Rain all next week. View attachment 29004
> 
> 
> I feel your pain though, JohnT. We finally had some nice weather so I power washed the deck and cleaned it with the wife for three hours, only to have strong winds for two days blow these all over the deck from the neighbor's birch tree. Still recouping [emoji22]View attachment 29005



You can keep your 92*F. I'm fat and sweat at anything above 85*F.

We have thingy things that come off our oak trees and make masses that look like tumble weeds. They are due here pretty soon. Don't have that many birches around here anymore, think some sort of borer got to them several years back. Now having to cut all the ash trees down for the same reason.

Will get a nice day tomorrow followed by a week of rain. We're a little behind at this point so I guess I shouldn't complain, too much.


----------



## ColemanM (May 7, 2016)

We lost all our ash trees over the last 10 years or so.


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 7, 2016)

ColemanM said:


> We lost all our ash trees over the last 10 years or so.



My neighbor is about to have 4 trees taken down due to ash borers.


----------



## barbiek (May 7, 2016)

JohnT said:


> I have simple needs. Little things that I look forward to. Things that give me a feeling of life-joy.
> 
> It is May. Since November, when I closed my deck for the winter, I have imagined having a nice, warm spring day out on my deck.
> 
> ...


I have become accustomed to the rain. Sure I get wet but I don't melt. If I waited for a nice weekend my surroundings would be a jungle lol I feel ya!


----------

